# Question about self defense



## Mider (Aug 12, 2021)

Weird question 

but say you're learning Muay Thai for self defense, the stance is very square, how do you protect from groin kicks?


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 12, 2021)

Mider said:


> Weird question
> 
> but say you're learning Muay Thai for self defense, the stance is very square, how do you protect from groin kicks?


The same way you do in the ring... 

But maybe we need to discuss what self defense is more than how to avoid getting kicked in the nuts....


----------



## drop bear (Aug 12, 2021)

Mider said:


> Weird question
> 
> but say you're learning Muay Thai for self defense, the stance is very square, how do you protect from groin kicks?


Inside leg check.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 12, 2021)

Mider said:


> Weird question
> 
> but say you're learning Muay Thai for self defense, the stance is very square, how do you protect from groin kicks?


Move. Block. Parry. Catch. Jam. Just for starters.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 12, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> Move. Block. Parry. Catch. Jam. Just for starters.


I've always found that groin kicks by most people are one of the most telegraphed kicks there are, unless delivered from behind the kicked person. Moving is a great answer, and it should be easy to do.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 12, 2021)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I've always found that groin kicks by most people are one of the most telegraphed kicks there are, unless delivered from behind the kicked person. Moving is a great answer, and it should be easy to do.


Agreed. Besides being telegraphed, they're also overrated as a fight stopper.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 12, 2021)

Bill Mattocks said:


> groin kicks by most people are one of the most telegraphed kicks there are,


Just because the groin kick is telegraphed, it's easier to use it to set up your next move (groin kick, face punch).



Mider said:


> Weird question
> 
> but say you're learning Muay Thai for self defense, the stance is very square, how do you protect from groin kicks?


The square stance is also a good bait to invite your opponent's kick. When your opponent groin kicks you, you use your leg to block his kicking leg, you then move in and punch him (leg check, face punch).

You 

- drop your guard to invite a face punch.
- stand in square stance to invite a groin kick.


----------



## Argus (Aug 12, 2021)

Muay Thai should serve you very well. I think most basic questions like this will be answered as you start training.

The only thing I would caution is that you learn how to strike without gloves (and shin guards for that matter) if self defense is your primary concern. Most people who only train with gloves on, when they take them off for the first time, are likely to break their hands. That can be alleviated by learning some open hand strikes, and just being consciously aware of what happens when you smash your knuckles into a boney target.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 13, 2021)

Argus said:


> Muay Thai should serve you very well. I think most basic questions like this will be answered as you start training.
> 
> The only thing I would caution is that you learn how to strike without gloves (and shin guards for that matter) if self defense is your primary concern. Most people who only train with gloves on, when they take them off for the first time, are likely to break their hands. That can be alleviated by learning some open hand strikes, and just being consciously aware of what happens when you smash your knuckles into a boney target.


I recommend spending regular time training the various strikes on a heavy bag, without any wraps, gloves, or other protective equipment.   Work gradually to make sure your technique and alignment is proper and avoid injuries.  Develop power gradually as technique is solidified and the conditioning develops to be able to withstand the impact.  It is not difficult, but it requires some ongoing and dedicated training.  Don’t rush it.  Don’t try to hit as hard as you can, right from the get-go.  Work up to it carefully.


----------



## Mider (Aug 14, 2021)

Thank you all for your replies, I appreciate them and found them helpful


----------



## LoneWolfPrince253 (Aug 17, 2021)

Mider said:


> Weird question
> 
> but say you're learning Muay Thai for self defense, the stance is very square, how do you protect from groin kicks?


In any kicking art that I’ve watched and studied: turn to the side to do a hip block. Your upper leg of your hip is very strong and thick to take the hit. Sure, it counts as a point; but crotch kicks aren’t wise to use: excluding self defense outside the dojo or such. But, as a two different belts of martial art stylist; it’s considered very cowardly and disrespectful to do such a hit. Never do it on purpose or training, unless granted in your self defense classes by your Sensi or such. That’s my best advice to give you, though I’m not a black belt in Judo or Tae Kwon Do. But, I practice all martial arts as a freestyle fighter; but my training is mostly in Judo and Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Aug 17, 2021)

Mider said:


> Weird question
> 
> but say you're learning Muay Thai for self defense, the stance is very square, how do you protect from groin kicks?


Stand so that they have to kick through your leg to hit them. And keep moving


----------



## gillpad (Aug 17, 2021)

Mider said:


> Weird question
> 
> but say you're learning Muay Thai for self defense, the stance is very square, how do you protect from groin kicks?


Standing at an angle to your opponent is much better self defense than standing square -- no matter the discipline.  If Mauy teaches a square stance, it is really only of value if you are fighting others of the same discipline....that makes sense.  But try that with an experienced boxer, or kickboxer, or worse, a very competent wrestler.  Why would anyone present a full front to an opponent -- that's why you see boxers leading with one side -- they cut their target in more than half, and learn to defend one side very well.


----------



## Fightingiseasy (Aug 17, 2021)

Mider said:


> Weird question
> 
> but say you're learning Muay Thai for self defense, the stance is very square, how do you protect from groin kicks?


Use your knee like a check for the kick but turn your knee inward to protect your groin. Hard to explain in words.


----------



## cismab (Aug 18, 2021)

Not familiar with the stance you are referring to, but I have my students do drills squared on with their opponent because it's more difficult to do and they have more target area to cover. If they can block square on, it is easier to do it from a side stance.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 20, 2021)

There is nothing wrong with a squared up stance. Especially for receiving leg kicks. 

If we are talking self defence a squared stance allows you to run forwards and backwards which is helpful for maintaining distance.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Mar 9, 2022)

Mider said:


> Weird question
> 
> but say you're learning Muay Thai for self defense, the stance is very square, how do you protect from groin kicks?



Nut strikes are not a big deal. Cross check, just like how MT blocks inside leg kicks or square out.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 9, 2022)

Mider said:


> Weird question
> 
> but say you're learning Muay Thai for self defense, the stance is very square, how do you protect from groin kicks?


Do you just raise your leg into a golden rooster stance?


----------

